# Red vs Apricot



## Pamela

I think of it as apricots are golden blonde and reds have red hair like my daughter - and they both fade yes. Some reds are deep and rich and others like my Ginger are lighter but not quite as light as apricot. lol fun yes?


----------



## BorderKelpie

So, just an intensity of color then? Interesting.


----------



## kcp1227

I've wondered this as well. I have 2 spoos that come in that are either light red or dark apricot. I can't tell. Both have very soft coats that are hard to work with, but I'm not sure if the color has anything to do with it.


----------



## fjm

I think it is more the tone, so you can have a light red, or a dark apricot - Poppy is still a deep colour, but definitely veers towards the apricot/ginger/orange end of the spectrum! But I struggle to see a real difference between many colours described as red v apricot - it can depend so much on lighting, camera settings, screen settings ...


----------



## Erin

His is the breeder I got Conan from... Heck out her explanation: http://lekeredstandardpoodles.com/color_chart.html


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99

I like the pictures with the color explanations. Here is Maggie as a puppy and as an adult. Obviously she faded quite a bit.





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99

The bottom photo is Maggie and Lila. Lila was as red as Maggie when we got her as a puppy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## julietcr1

Erin said:


> His is the breeder I got Conan from... Heck out her explanation: color_chart
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks for that link! I know nothing about color and was wondering why Sushi was "declared" red because he looked dark apricot to me. Based on these pictures he is a dark red. I get asked all the time where I got my beautiful "brown" standard poodle! I feel like saying he is not brown, he is apricot or red, but who cares;o)

He is fading into a nice dark caramel color now but he did fade before and darken again so is final color will be a real surprise.


----------



## Apres Argent

I think of apricots as having a yellow/golden undertone to the coat, red have more of a brown undertone. 
Both colors can fade and often dark apricot is mistaken for red. Some different shades of apricot below. 

Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Jake | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Lady | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
106_6362 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## fjm

Ah - By those colours Poppy would be red - but her breeder is definite that she is apricot! Perhaps Arreau could join the discussion?


----------



## kcp1227

Apres Argent said:


> I think of apricots as having a yellow/golden undertone to the coat, red have more of a brown undertone.
> Both colors can fade and often dark apricot is mistaken for red. Some different shades of apricot below.
> 
> Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> Jake | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> Lady | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 106_6362 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


See, I would have considered the first and last dogs as reds. So, these dogs have more of a yellow undertone making them apricot?


----------



## Poodlemama99

I would consider first and last as red and second and third as creme. Lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227

The second I can see the peach in so it does look apricot to me, but the third looks like it could be a cream to me lol. I'm not good with this!


----------



## Apres Argent

It is so hard to get good color pictures of apricot/red! The flash will wash them out as will florescent light. All of the pictures are of apricots, just different shades. They all have a gold/ yellow undertone and were much darker in younger years. I will see if I can get my friend with a cream to come over and get some pics with them standing side by side.


----------



## Ruso

fjm said:


> Ah - By those colours Poppy would be red - but her breeder is definite that she is apricot! Perhaps Arreau could join the discussion?


Ruso is an apricot for his breeder, a red for my vet, and I think that he's cute whatever the color! Seriously, I think he is a light red, or dark apricot looking at the pictures shown here or in other threads. His dad was light apricot and his mum a deep red, and most of his pedigree is red/apricot with some blacks in past generations. Of course ruso is just 5 months, so some lighten will happen, although the breeder told me that they keep the color quite well. Time will say. If he ends pink, blue or green I'm going to love him anyway


----------



## Brenda-A

When Teddy was born he was apricot but had a tint of red. 
The breeder thought might be a red. Ended up being apricot with a tint of red on the ears. 

He has definitely lighten up. I kinda miss his red ears


----------



## NOLA Standards

Apricot and Red


Ultimately, whoever registers the animal decides.

It's why "hours and hours pouring over pedigrees" - especially for color breeders, can be a waste. Always better to see the animals in person, if possible.

If it is your pet, and you are happy, what does it really matter if someone thinks your pup is red and you call it apricot....

My, at least 25, cents! :aetsch:

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


B and Lombardi - side by side. B's color at 3 years old has faded, as reds tend to do, leaving Lombardi the more spectacularly colored of the 2, IMO. Lombardi, now at 2, is a bit darker than in this photo - when he was 8 months old and B about 2 years.


----------



## NOLA Standards

And now....

the photos!


(couldn't manage the edit/add photos - my apologies!0


----------



## Lou

I can tell the difference between reds and apricots soooo easily! It's very clear to me... It's almost like reds have a red tone to it and you can lighten it but it's still red and apricots are orange and when you lighten it it's still orange even if almost blonde. Mmmm I tried to explain and failed miserably LOL sorry! But if you would like to do a search for *"Journey"* and *"Cayenne"* from, *ArreauStandardPoodle* you will see great examples of each color, then you just lighten them both (picture editing software) and you will have the variations, you know? haha


----------



## Qarza

In theory I have a red and an Apricot. Poppy (apricot) is cream coloured with golden highlights to her ears and gently al over her body. 







Bridget (red) was much darker at birth and is getting lighter . Here are two photos. One at 8 months with a teddy bear and the second taken yesterday.
















Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Sorry...I just saw this thread. In my opinion, the apricots are more yellow in tone and the reds are...well...red. When apricots fade, they can be almost cream to butter coloured. When a red fades, they are still rust, just a lighter shade. But side by side, the colour is not even close. All of the handlers and groomers who have seen Journey have assured me she is red, saying that with apricot there is usually variation of colour. Her coat is an even colour through to the roots. And she is not yellow, but rather orange tones. While Cayenne's tone is much deeper, Journey is still red. So I agree...the difference is in the tone.


----------



## Lou

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Sorry...I just saw this thread. In my opinion, the apricots are more yellow in tone and the reds are...well...red. When apricots fade, they can be almost cream to butter coloured. When a red fades, they are still rust, just a lighter shade. But side by side, the colour is not even close. All of the handlers and groomers who have seen Journey have assured me she is red, saying that with apricot there is usually variation of colour. Her coat is an even colour through to the roots. And she is not yellow, but rather orange tones. While Cayenne's tone is much deeper, Journey is still red. So I agree...the difference is in the tone.


I'm lost, I thought that "I got it" and now I'm puzzled. my Lou is apricot right? Now I'm confused if her dad is a dark apricot or red.... 

Please post pictures of them :-D It will help them understand and I just love your poodles!

Lou is the same color all over her body, including ears too, 
Maybe the pictures tricked me , I really thought Journey was apricot... Let me go look again.. hehehe
...I'm looking at the pictures on your website. Journey definitely looks red there, I hadnt seen those photos, I saw a few here on PF and she looked more orangy/golden/yellow to me

This is what I was basing it on: 
http://www.apricotredpoodleclub.com/

http://arpeggiopoodles.tripod.com/poodlecoatcolorsredapricotandcream.html
(the pictures and discription)


----------



## Qarza

I have noticed that when the dogs are curly they photograph darker. When the are brushed up fluffy the light seems to filter through the fur making them seem lighter. Does anyone else think this?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Yes, I agree, and the closer you are with the camera the more the colour washes out. When we have a litter of pups and photograph them, the ones in the foreground look lighter. The ones in the back look dark. In reality, they are all very close in colour, but you would not know it from pictures. And reds photograph entirely different depending on what time of day you take their photos. I will post a couple here and it will show you how different the same dog can look depending on the time of day and the light where it happens to be. None of these photos have had the colour adjusted at all...


----------



## Lou

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Yes, I agree, and the closer you are with the camera the more the colour washes out. When we have a litter of pups and photograph them, the ones in the foreground look lighter. The ones in the back look dark. In reality, they are all very close in colour, but you would not know it from pictures. And reds photograph entirely different depending on what time of day you take their photos. I will post a couple here and it will show you how different the same dog can look depending on the time of day and the light where it happens to be. None of these photos have had the colour adjusted at all...


she is sooooooo red though! My bad hehehe
Gorgeous!

Lou also looks different colors depending on light! In the snow she looks dark apricot, in the sun she looks golden, with overcast skyes she looks tan, with the flash on the camera she can sometimes almost look cream! FUN FUN FUN!


----------



## Qarza

Yes in the first she is red, the second she is ginger, and the third it is mor rust. Light does funny things.


----------



## bigredpoodle

Apricot is more a peachy undertone as is evidenced here in the picture of Phoenix. All colors clear to what they will be . Red is however red. And tends to have an orange look as a baby.. It is usually evident when the color is uneven on the dog such as uneven tone on the ears.. At least this has been my experience. And Cherie is right flash is not a red poodles friend tends to wash out the color as it picks up highlight in the coat..
Phoenix is an apricot and Art is a red. Art is 6


----------



## Mel

You can't go by what they are registered for sure. Sandy is registered as apricot as is her parents but really they are creams(I think lol).


----------



## Lou

bigredpoodle said:


> Apricot is more a peachy undertone as is evidenced here in the picture of Phoenix. All colors clear to what they will be . Red is however red. And tends to have an orange look as a baby.. It is usually evident when the color is uneven on the dog such as uneven tone on the ears.. At least this has been my experience. And Cherie is right flash is not a red poodles friend tends to wash out the color as it picks up highlight in the coat..
> Phoenix is an apricot and Art is a red. Art is 6


How tall is Phoenix? How much does he weigh? I'm amazed by how gorgeous he is. He looks huge, Beautiful muscle structure, and that face.. wow


----------



## Carley's Mom

So great to see Art ! How is he doing? I hope things have gotten better for you all.


----------



## Dog catcher

BorderKelpie said:


> Ok, since someone had he courage to post their question regarding blacks/blues/silvers, I'm going to do the same with reds and apricots.
> 
> From what little I have been able to find, it seems as if the colors are similar, both call for black points, but liver (brown) is acceptable. So, what makes one red and another apricot? I was guessing it was the fading issue, but apparently reds can fade, too. Is it the intensity of the color?
> 
> I apologise in advance if this is a stupid question, but I would really like some one to just tell me 'It's like this, stupid!" lol
> 
> (just wait 'til I get the guts up to ask my burning question about browns......)


I do not see colors the same as many people. I know this because some people see Fang as apricot others see her as red while still others think she is a pretty brown. We paid a premium for a red poodle with the understanding she may fade or lighten with age. She is much lighter than when we got her. Perhaps she would be a darker red if I kept her out of the sunlight.

Apricots are no less attractive in my opinion, but I feel the reds have less of an issue with tear stains.


----------

